# A Small Planted Tank?



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok, now I am hooked on bettas. I only have two ATM but I would like more.
I was thinking about doing a smaller planted tank since I already have two 10 gallon tanks and I'm running outta room for the big ones. So I'd like to know whats the smallest I should do and what I should get for it. And it would be awesome if everyone could show me their small planted tanks with the names of the plants. 
Would it be better with sand or gravel? 

I'm sure I'll think of more questions soon..


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

Hiya! I'm currently on a mission like yours, having found a really nice 9L (uhh...2.3gal?  ) tank that I'd love to plant and keep a betta in. 

Although mine's not set up, I've been pottering around the internet so I thought I'd share my favourite inspiration. Pretty much proves that sky's the limit and size is definitely NOT a limit  
AGA aquascaping contest, tanks under 28L. So nice! I daresay these little tanks are very high-maintainance and not appropriate for long term practicality, but they gave me some great ideas regardless


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Use sand. Pea gravel is terrible for plants.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a Spec II planted, cycled, and doing really well

rick


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

2.5 gallon, got it for $15 at petsmart, everything grows like weed. Everything I have is in pots though.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a two gallon spec. Polished river rocks, sword, java fern and Anubis plants. I have others but these are the tried and true for me


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Taboo- those are super pretty! I've been looking at them nonstop! 
Fishkid- what's the best sand to use? I have pool filter sand in my turtle tank, would that be ok to use? 
Darkangel- Do you have a filter in yours? Did it come with one?

Thank you for all the replies!


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

PFS is fine


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

My 2.65 planted tank. 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=5575&pictureid=44361


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I feel like small tanks are the reason why i have so many tanks. I started with one small tank, then 2, then 3. Then i got a big tank to combined the 3 small one. Then I was sad my 3 small ones were empty, so i ended up with 1 big tank and 3 small tank.

Next thing i knew, i have 3 big tanks and 10 small tanks =(......


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We started out with small 1.5 gallon tanks and have progressed up the line to 1 1.5, 1 2.5, 4- 5 gallons, 5- 10 gallons, 1- 29 gallon and 1- 46 gallon. I'll be adding another 40 gallon next week and I also have a 2 gallon planted cookie jar with shrimp in it. 

I love the small tanks, they are so pretty and the fish in them are really happy.

Damien's stock LED light experiment. Very low light, plants doing well.








Clown's stronger LED light tank, plants doing well.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I already have two 10 gallon tanks. I'm sure if I had more room I would have more of them. So right now small tanks are what I have room for. But only a few of them. Lol.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I reccomend a 2.5 gallon tank that you can get at local pet stores for about $15. Gravel is easier to clean but sand is better for keeping live plants.


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

peachii said:


> We started out with small 1.5 gallon tanks and have progressed up the line to 1 1.5, 1 2.5, 4- 5 gallons, 5- 10 gallons, 1- 29 gallon and 1- 46 gallon. I'll be adding another 40 gallon next week and I also have a 2 gallon planted cookie jar with shrimp in it.


ooh, what is the red plant in clown's tank? I love it!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I absolutely adore the Fluval Spec V (5 gallon). It doesn't take up much space, is super quiet, and every betta I have put in one is just so happy. I recommend them!


----------

